# crs



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

what does this stand for, been reading a lot about crs?
thanks 
dp


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

dp12345 said:


> what does this stand for, been reading a lot about crs?
> thanks
> dp


Cristal red Shrimp


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks

dp


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Here's the fishy acronym thread 

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17124


----------

